# quemarse las pestañas



## ConorO

Tengo tres preguntas:

1. Hoy en dia se utiliza la frase "quemarse las pestañas" o es algo arcaico.
2. Es correcto decir: ¿"Que has hecho anoche? Me quemaba las pestañas".
3. "Me quemaba las pestañas" quiere decir que estaba trabajando muy tarde o que fui a la cama muy tarde.

Gracias.


----------



## Alundra

1. No es tan arcaico, todavía se oye...

2. Podría ser, aunque no me suena muy común... Yo diría más bien: ¿Qué hacías anoche? Me estuve quemando las pestañas.

3. Es más bien para decir que estudias o lees mucho..., te quemas las pestañas estudiando... ,normalmente.

Espero que esto te ayude.


----------



## ConorO

Sí, me ayuda. Gracias a ti.


----------



## ailama

La verdad es que la expresión "quemándome las pestañas" al menos aqui en España, no se utiliza. Es más habitual algo como "dejándome la piel estudiando/trabajando..."


----------



## Alundra

Pues debe ser que a mí me suena de cuando estudiaba, jejeje.  

Alundra.


----------



## Dudu678

Yo jamás la había oído a nadie, aunque sí que la había visto escrita en alguna ocasión.

Definitivamente no forma parte del idioma actual.

Saludos.


----------



## ConorO

ailama said:
			
		

> La verdad es que la expresión "quemándome las pestañas" al menos aqui en España, no se utiliza. Es más habitual algo como "dejándome la piel estudiando/trabajando..."



¿Y la frase "dejándome la piel estudiando/trabajando...", refriere específicamente al trabajo o estudio hecho por la noche? 
¿O se puede utilizarlo en referencia al trabajo hecho durante el día?


----------



## Dudu678

Efectivamente a cualquier hora de día. Simplemente significa trabajar muy duro. Un mal ejemplo:

_Me dejé la piel trabajando porque si no terminaba a tiempo se me haría de noche y no podría continuar._

Un saludito.


----------



## Alundra

Dudu678 said:
			
		

> Definitivamente no forma parte del idioma actual.
> 
> Saludos.


 
Yo no haría esa afirmación de forma tan tajante... sólo porque nunca la hayas oído  

Alundra.


----------



## onarbaz

Opino lo mismo que Alundra: es una frase que aún se oye y puede usarse en el idioma actual, yo la conozco de siempre....


----------



## Dudu678

Completamente de acuerdo en lo que decís. 

Lo cambio por un definitivamente no forma parte del idioma habitual en mi entorno, aunque como digo, sí que lo he visto por escrito en alguna ocasión.

¡Si es que lo quiero todo para mí!

Disculpas


----------



## ConorO

ConorO said:
			
		

> ?Y la frase "dejándome la piel estudiando/trabajando..." refriere específicamente a trabajo o estudio hecho por la noche? ?O se puede utilizarlo en referencia a trabajo hecho durante el dia?
> 
> Conor.



Bueno. En ingles hay una frase "to burn the midnight oil" es decir quemar el aceite a medianoche o algo asi. Obviamente, refiere a las linternas que se solieron utilizar en la epoca antes de la venida de la luz electrica. Tengo un diccionario electronico (moderno) que da las frases "quemarse las pestañas" y "quemarse las cejas" como frases equivalentes en espanol. Si no se utilicen en Espana, hay una frase equivalente.

Gracias,
Conor.


----------



## Alundra

ConorO said:
			
		

> Bueno. En ingles hay una frase "to burn the midnight oil" es decir quemar el aceite a medianoche o algo asi. Obviamente, refiere a las linternas que se solieron utilizar en la epoca antes de la venida de la luz electrica. Tengo un diccionario electronico (moderno) que da las frases "quemarse las pestañas" y "quemarse las cejas" como frases equivalentes en espanol. Si no se utilicen en Espana, hay una frase equivalente.
> 
> Gracias,
> Conor.


 
Yo creo que si vas por cualquier zona de España y le dices a alguien que anoche te quemaste las cejas estudiando, no te mirará como si hubiese visto un fantasma...   lo tomará como otra frase más.

¿Ocurriría eso si utilizaras "to burn the midnight oil" en donde vives tú?

Alundra.


----------



## ConorO

Alundra said:
			
		

> Yo creo que si vas por cualquier zona de España y le dices a alguien que anoche te quemaste las cejas estudiando, no te mirará como si hubiese visto un fantasma...   lo tomará como otra frase más.
> 
> ¿Ocurriría eso si utilizaras "to burn the midnight oil" en donde vives tú?
> 
> Alundra.


Alundra,

En Irlanda y Ingleterra la frase "to burn the midnight oil" es corriente y no te mirará como si tuvieses dos cabezas (come se suele decir aquí).

Me parece que la frase "quemarse las cejas" tiene el mismo origen.

Conor.


----------



## Lagartija

Otra frase que tiene un sentido parecido como "burn the midnight oil" es "burn the candle at both ends".  Pero esta frase puede aplicar para una persona que sale para beber todas las noches. 

"I don't think he has had a full night's sleep in weeks....he sure is burning the candle at both ends."

"Burning the midnight oil" en general, significa una persona que trabaja o estudia muy duro.


----------



## ConorO

Lagartija said:
			
		

> Otra frase que tiene un sentido parecido como "burn the midnight oil" es "burn the candle at both ends". Pero esta frase puede aplicar para una persona que sale para beber todas las noches.
> 
> "I don't think he has had a full night's sleep in weeks....he sure is burning the candle at both ends."
> 
> "Burning the midnight oil" en general, significa una persona que trabaja o estudia muy duro.



Es verdad. Pero "to burn the candle at both ends" significa irse a la cama muy tarde y levantarse muy temprano!

Conor.


----------



## ConorO

Lagartija said:
			
		

> "Burning the midnight oil" en general, significa una persona que trabaja o estudia muy duro.



Aqui, al menos, "burning the midnight oil" y trabajando muy duro no son equivalantes a menos que todos los que trabajan muy duro tambien se van a la cama muy tarde. Creo que no es asi.

Conor.


----------



## Soy Yo

Para mí "to burn the candle at both ends" significa "trabajar demasiado...y con resultados no muy buenos" puesto que cuando quemas la vela a los dos extremos, la vela se agota (se inutiliza) demasiado rápido.


----------



## Soy Yo

ConorO said:
			
		

> Aqui, al menos, "burning the midnight oil" y trabajando muy duro no son equivalantes a menos que todos los que trabajan muy duro tambien se van a la cama muy tarde. Creo que no es asi.
> 
> Conor.


 
Aquí es trasnochar estudiando o trabajando ... pero creo que la expresión se usa más para indicar que uno ESTUDIA hasta muy, muy tarde (y anteriormente a la luz del quinqué).

"He is burning the midnight oil."  He is studying way into the night (the wee hours).


----------



## ConorO

Soy Yo said:
			
		

> Para mí "to burn the candle at both ends" significa "trabajar demasiado...y con resultados no muy buenos" puesto que cuando quemas la vela a los dos extremos, la vela se agota (se inutiliza) demasiado rápido.



*burn the candle at both ends*
   to get little sleep or rest because you are busy until late every night and you get up early every morning. _She'd been burning the candle at both ends studying for her exams and made herself ill_. (usually in continuous tenses)
 (Cambridge International Dictionary of Idioms © Cambridge University Press 1998)  
*burn the candle at both ends*
    to regularly stay awake late and get up early because you are too busy. _I'm busy trying to get ready for the holidays and burning the candle at both ends_. (Cambridge Dictionary of American Idioms © Cambridge University Press 2003)

 No obstante, es muy posible que, en tu pais, existe un interpretación mas liberal.


Conor.


----------



## Lagartija

ConorO said:
			
		

> Es verdad. Pero "to burn the candle at both ends" significa irse a la cama muy tarde y levantarse muy temprano!
> 
> Conor.



Tiene razón, Conor. Estoy de acuerdo.


----------



## LauraPV

Soy yo, what does "the wee hours" mean?

Laura


----------



## ConorO

Soy Yo said:
			
		

> Aquí es trasnochar estudiando o trabajando ... pero creo que la expresión se usa más para indicar que uno ESTUDIA hasta muy, muy tarde (y anteriormente a la luz del quinqué).
> 
> "He is burning the midnight oil."  He is studying way into the night (the wee hours).



?Las linternas que se utilizan en la pasada se llaman "quinques"? Es decir aquellos lamparas con aceite o alcohol y con una envoltura de cristal. No lo sabia. ?Es una palabra universal o especifica a tu region? 

Conor.


----------



## Lagartija

the "wee" hours means very,very late.  Past midnight, maybe 2-3:00 am.


----------



## LauraPV

What does "the wee hours" mean, Soy yo?

Laura


----------



## LauraPV

thanks lagartija


----------



## LauraPV

quinqué es una palabra generalizada en toda España y se refiere a esas lamparitas antiguas que iban con aceite


----------



## ConorO

LauraPV said:
			
		

> Soy yo, what does "the wee hours" mean?
> 
> Laura



Significa "the small hours" es decir una, dos, tres ... de madrugada.
"wee" es una palabra de origen mediana-ingles. Es muy coloquial y se utiliza mucho en escocia y el norte de irlanda. 

Conor.


----------



## ConorO

LauraPV said:
			
		

> quinqué es una palabra generalizada en toda España y se refiere a esas lamparitas antiguas que iban con aceite



Muchas gracias a ti, Laura.
Conor.


----------



## argentina84

En Argentina todavía se usa esta frase "_*quemarse las pestañas*_" (estudiando mucho). Sobre todo entre los estudiantes.


----------



## estrans

ailama said:


> La verdad es que la expresión "quemándome las pestañas" al menos aqui en España, no se utiliza. Es más habitual algo como "dejándome la piel estudiando/trabajando..."



Interestingly, in this page of the Parlamento Europeo, a Spaniard writes: "Hyland (UEN ).  – (EN) Señor Presidente, me adhiero a las felicitaciones a la ponente por su dedicación. El pienso para animales, o mejor dicho, los ingredientes empleados en su producción son evidentemente de gran importancia para las normas que regulan la seguridad alimentaria y la protección del consumidor. Este Parlamento y la Comisión ciertamente se han *quemado las pestañas *al introducir los controles que han de eliminar para siempre el rebrote de la EEB y la plaga de las dioxinas, que han supuesto un coste enorme para los ganaderos y para el sector de la alimentación y han causado una tremenda preocupación en los consumidores."

I wonder if this is used differently here... though evidently, still used.


----------



## aommoa

En mi zona quemarse las pestañas se sigue usando y bastante, referido a estudiar mucho, aunque hay otras que se usan más, su uso no es extraño


----------



## Antonella V

Hola

En mi opinión hay tres expresiones equivalentes que son: ‘quemarse las pestañas’, ‘quemarse las cejas’ e ‘hincar los codos’.



> [quemarse las pestañas.
> 
> 1. loc. verb. coloq. Estudiar con ahínco.
> Real Academia Española





> quemarse las cejas.
> 
> 1. loc. verb. coloq. Estudiar mucho.
> Real Academia Española





> [hincar los codos.
> 
> 1. loc. verb. coloq. Estudiar con ahínco.
> Real Academia Española




La expresión ‘dejarse alguien la piel en algo’ se refiere a esforzarse al máximo en algo.

Saludos,

A


----------



## rvalbrun2

Hola ! 
La palabra  ( quemar las pestañas ). significa : estudiar demasiado . Entonces una persona podria decir yo me queme las pestañas tanto anoche que no pudo levantarme temprano esta mañana.


----------



## aommoa

rvalbrun2

El significado no es tanto estudiar demasiado como estudiar mucho


----------



## Brimstone

Hola:

La oración quemarse las pestañas sí es usual en México.

Un saludo.


----------

